# RequestDispatcher



## Fantasma (28. Apr 2011)

Hallo,

Ich will von einer index.html mit links und über ein Servlet auf andere Seiten navigieren.

In der html steht folgendes:

```
<a href="/Ej3personas/ServiceHandler?opcion=agrear">Agregar Persona</a><br>
```

Im Servlet habe ich dann folgenden Block:

```
String opcion = (String) request.getParameter("opcion");
request.removeAttribute("opcion");

....

else if(opcion.equals("agregar")){
        RequestDispatcher dispatcher = getServletContext().getRequestDispatcher("/Ej3personas  
                /AgregarPersona.jsp");
        dispatcher.forward(request, response);
}
```

Nach dem klick auf "AgregarPersona" komme ich dann auf eine leere Seite mit der URL 
"http://localhost:8083/Ej3personas/ServiceHandler?opcion=agrear"

Ich vertsehe nicht richtig warum... ich hab versucht den Wert von opcion auszugeben und der stimmt. Nur mit dem request.forward funktioniert es nicht.
Die Java-Codezeile "
	
	
	
	





```
request.removeAttribute("opcion");
```
" war ein Versuch, weil ich das Attribut ja nicht mehr brauche. Aber es ist keine Lösung.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Tip geben?

Danke schonmal

Fantasma


----------



## fastjack (28. Apr 2011)

```
else if(opcion.equals("agregar")){
```

dein Link ist aber 


```
/Ej3personas/ServiceHandler?opcion=agrear
```

agrear != agregar


----------



## Fantasma (28. Apr 2011)

Hallo Fastjack:

nach so einen fehler hatte ich jetzt wirklich nicht gesucht und haette noch lange gesucht  Danke dafuer erstmal.

Ich hatte das problem aber auch bei anderen links. Was mir heute in der arbeit noch eingefallen ist, war das Servlet template. Der musste noch angepasst werden mit /* am ende:
[XML]/ServiceHandler/*[/XML]
(das hatte vorher auch noch gefehlt).

Und jetzt komme ich weiter 

Hab aber ein Problem mit der Bean die ich definiert habe.

Muss das nochmal auseinanderpfluecken.

Bis denn und danke.

Fantasma


----------

